# Cutest stuffed hedgie, and i own it<3



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

Isnt he adorable!!!!! my sister got him for me!!! 

http://s634.photobucket.com/albums/uu68 ... c10992.pbw

http://s634.photobucket.com/albums/uu68 ... n=organize


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

awww soo cute!! where did she get it?


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

hallmark store in the mall!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one too! It's adorable.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

:shock: TWINS!!!!!!!!!!! lol :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have it. The stores here had them last year for spring. Guess they brought them out again.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

TRIPLETS!!! :shock:


----------

